# Rb25DET in S13?



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

well
i am swapping a Rb25DET into a S13 1989 240SX. now i have went to all sort of diff sites for enigne and all the stuff i need, people have quoted me 5000 and others have quoted me 3000. the 5000 people are saying i need buch of coustom parts like mounts:
fuel pump
flex light fan
s13 rad 
drive line
mount custom
engine harness custom
New clutch. Recommended

Is all that necessary to fit it into the S13. B/c the the 3000 1 said all you are getting is the CLIP and thats the whole cars front, so i was wondering, who should i go with, and which would be better.
Sry i am a :newbie:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

you already have a s13 radiator right? you'll get the crossmember from the clip...you should read Nizmador's sticky at the top... but yes all that is kinda necessary. Have you researched the swap? Even though the engine fits, it fits just barely... thats why you will need the fan... the custom mounts are to insure that the engine wont sit too high and clear the hood... Just go ahead and read the sticky heres a link:
sticky


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fuel pump is not a big deal, you can order a 255lph pump for $100.you need ther fan because the clutch driven fan will not fit with the rb. as for s13 rad, you would be beter off buying a new aluminum radiator anyway. new clutch is recomended for any swap. custom mount: not necesary, justy the transmission will sit about 1.5 inches forward. to mount the engine, use tyhe mounts that come with the clip. engine harness: i assume you mean wiring harness, as long as it is un cut, you dont need a new one. check out nismodore's sticky at the top.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I looked into that for my 240 and I was told that I need a custom drive shaft. Might want to ask about that.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes you need a custom driveshaft


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah you need a custom driveshaft, electric fans, and thats about it. You can do w/out the fuel pump, but it is recomended to have just like the new clutch. But you don't need anything else like new mounts, etc as long as you have a complete front clip. You can keep the radiator that comes with the clip. I have an R32 skyline radiator in my car. Fits just fine. Well its a lil tall, but it still clears. Also, you'll need 2 flex a lite fans. I only have one, but need one more due to heat soak on the ends of the radiator after stop and go traffic. You don't need a custom harness, but it is recomended unless you are going to re-wire it yourself, which in essence IS a custom harness. There is plenty info out there, but I highly recomend purchasing a FSM for it after you recieve your front clip, and before you start the swap. But it is just a straight bolt in. You may need to purchase new engine mounts if the ones on your clip are shot. But don't buy ANYTHING till after you recieve your front clip. I bought a few things and ended up selling them later because they didn't work. ie intercooler, cas, etc.


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

See the thing is i went to TEAMRUSH over here in Houston, and they said they will put in everything in with coustom everything that is required for MAX $6000. 
I just have to provide them with a car, they get the engine and everything. Do you think thats a good deal or i can still find 1 better for Rb25Det


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

it's a lil pricey, but you know, if it is quality work, it is worth paying for every time. Its a little pricey, but not "too pricey". My swap cost me about $5.2k and I did it myself. Granted I have alot of upgrades with it, but still. I did it myself so zero labor. But definently check around. And make sure that you inspect the motor before it gets put in. Every inch of it. Put a lil mark on it when they aren't looking on the block or something and look for it after its up and running to check if its the same motor you inspected. A mark on the block isn't exactly legally binding or anything, but there for peace of mind later . There are some sheisty shops out there so you never know. But yeah, it sounds like a good deal. :thumbup:


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

kewl 
believe it or not i found a Rb26DETT front clip for US $3000. i dont think it includes shipping.
lol


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

is it flashoptions???


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

No its at Racinghard.com
i talked to em and they said $3000.
this is there exact words
"rb26dett will cos tyou 3000 usd for the whole half cut ! very very rare engine"


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

thats weird...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

OIC... Well first off i dont trust anything thats not in the US... I dont even know where they are... Yes its $3000 right now but wait till u see the shipping charges, import taxes and wait months to see your engine after customs... then if the engine doesnt work how do you fix/send it back... Buy here in the US... thats my recomendation (sp)


----------



## madbrain (Apr 24, 2004)

> i am swapping a Rb25DET into a S13 1989 240SX. now i have went to all sort of diff sites for enigne and all the stuff i need, people have quoted me 5000 and others have quoted me 3000.


Venus-Auto has RB25DET clips for $2000.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

are they any good???, how much do they sell sr's for


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

they're okay. i heard that they have problems with their engines sometimes and dont expect any extra goodies.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

the best thing about Venus-auto is......that they are located here in CA!!!!!!! i heard that if there is somthing fucked with the engine they assint you to solve the problem giving you a replacement. The SR's are a bit expensive there, so im going with RB20 or 25.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Venus is great if this car isn't your daily driver and don't want or can't afford to have lots of down time.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont forget that a lot of times Venus removes all of the aftermarket stuff before they sell their clips. then you have to go and search for whatever they took off.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm i really didnt know that......the car would be my daily driver, or unless i get this 89 maxima for 700 bucks! i can drive that for school and other shit and the s13 just to cruise around. So venus really does that shit?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yes. their clips are cheap for a reason. Only because they take the lowest of the low... my friend got his rb20det a while ago from them and it had a spun bearing. he took pics, sent it to them, and he got a new one later. Ordering from them is like playing the lottery. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. But eventually you will get what you need from them. They have good customer support like that. But it just takes alot of peoples time if there are alot of little things wrong. So that's why I say there is alot of downtime. But eventually it will work out.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks thats good to know, i will take a mechanic with me either way, so he can inspect it there on the visuals, and later at home check everything from inside and all, if anything wrong i will call them and tell them whats up.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there's a lot of CA guys at NICO that have complained about getting spun bearings with their clips. i would give Jarco a call. they arent local for you tho. a buddy of mine got his RB20DET clip and k-frame from them for 2200 shipped.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

that sounds sweet, i also heard about night7racing, i think it was? some very bad comments about them, also at NICO they hecka complained about them. I will check with Jarco, thanks!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

your going to get mixed opinions here about night. opium likes them, jordan hates them.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> your going to get mixed opinions here about night. opium likes them, jordan hates them.


most people dont like Night. Opium happens to like him because he gets good deals from him. hey Night, can we day bribing someone to give good reviews? hahahaha. :dumbass:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

just giving examples. and do you know when the others are coming back?


----------

